# What's your betta's personality?



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Bubbles is extremely sassy everything has to be perfect with her. Her food even has to be in a special place or else she won't eat it!:shock: I love her so much though! But all my friends don't believe that fish have personalities. But I sure do! So if you're betta(s) has a personality share it here! :-D


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mr. Fish is somewhat like a friendly puppy with bad manners. He's not aggressive, rarely flares, but he comes swimming at top speed to the side whenever someone enters the room. He wiggles all over, begging for food and will chase my finger across the side of his tank.

I'm still getting Mrs. Fish used to me. She knows my face and will come wiggle at me, then look at the water surface as if to say, "Well, where's my food?" She's still shy with fingers, though she'll come look at mine if I leave it still and even chase it if I move it away from her. She'll hang out by the corner and watch me when I'm at my computer (her tank is on my desk, Mr. Fish's is about 2 feet away).

Violet was very aggressive towards his reflection, and I even had to hang a paper over one wall of his tank because he would flare at it for hours. He was a super wiggly puppy to me, though. I accidentally taught him some tricks, too. I would give him flare sessions a few times a week to get a good look at his fins and would reward him with food for scaring the other fish away. Once when begging for food, when his normal dance didn't work, he floated for a full second doing nothing, then flared at me!


----------



## Marvelfan8 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Jarvis!*

Hi! So I'm new here, but I figured I'd post my new betta's personality 

My betta's name is Jarvis, and even though I just got him yesterday, he has been showing his personality ever since I saw him in the store! He is a very curious little betta that enjoys looking at the environment surrounding his tank almost as much as he enjoys exploring his new home! He's constantly looking at me or one of my family members when we go by his tank. His personality is what persuaded me to buy him, and I sure am glad I did! He constantly makes me laugh at his crazy antics :lol:


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Marvelfan8 said:


> Hi! So I'm new here, but I figured I'd post my new betta's personality
> 
> My betta's name is Jarvis, and even though I just got him yesterday, he has been showing his personality ever since I saw him in the store! He is a very curious little betta that enjoys looking at the environment surrounding his tank almost as much as he enjoys exploring his new home! He's constantly looking at me or one of my family members when we go by his tank. His personality is what persuaded me to buy him, and I sure am glad I did! He constantly makes me laugh at his crazy antics :lol:


Wow he's a nice one! Congrats on getting him! I'm a fairly new here too! Would you mind telling me how you put a picture in your post?


----------



## Marvelfan8 (Jan 10, 2015)

bettagerl said:


> Wow he's a nice one! Congrats on getting him! I'm a fairly new here too! Would you mind telling me how you put a picture in your post?


Thank you! And welcome to the forums :-D I put my picture in the post by scrolling down to the Additional Options, clicking Manage Attachments (which pulled up another window), choosing a file from my computer, clicking upload then closing out the second window, then it was on my post. Hope this helps!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Marvelfan8 said:


> Thank you! And welcome to the forums :-D I put my picture in the post by scrolling down to the Additional Options, clicking Manage Attachments (which pulled up another window), choosing a file from my computer, clicking upload then closing out the second window, then it was on my post. Hope this helps!


That helped a bunch thank you so much!!


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

Meeko got his name from the raccoon, Meeko, in Pocahontas. He's very curious, would eat an entire container or food if you let him, and an instigator.

He's colored up since this photo and gotten a lot of blue where the white is.


----------



## redheadlja (Oct 1, 2014)

This is Crash. 














The top picture is when I first got him, the bottom is Crash about four months later.

He got his name because when I first got him he would just kinda swim into the edges of his tank.
He's very friendly! He'll come up to greet me whenever I'm at his tank and he'll do a little dance to show off his tail.  I like to think he's a "mama's boy" because he only greets me and no one else. He used to flare at himself all the time but he doesn't do it much anymore (in the picture he's flaring at a watch haha.) I think he figured out that he was looking at himself the entire time hahaha. He's very active though; I love my little guy.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Jasper, my dark blue VT male, is grumpy but very active and a star bubble nest builder as most of my boys are. 

Oliver, my red/blue bicolor HMRT male used to be the most aggressive fish I had but he's since mellowed out and is very playful, and white a happy little boy. 

Dean, My mystery color HM male is a spaz. Put a mirror up to exercise him and he flits around the cave like a shark is after him. 

Sammy, my multicolor VT male, is one of my most aggressive. He was used in a psychology experiment and was conditioned to be more aggressive than normal. He'll flare at my, and my friends', fingers when we put them up to the tank. and he likes to flare at his heater and thermometer. He's my #1 bubble nest builder, he gets them spanning half his tank and like 2 cm above the water. 

Crowley, my multicolor CT male, is a grump and is always flaring at something. Though he loves sitting in his terra cotta pot as well.


----------



## aceofdelusions (Jan 11, 2015)

His tail kinda looks like a veil, not a crown... but uh... maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love that they have so many personalities!


----------



## Marvelfan8 (Jan 10, 2015)

aceofdelusions said:


> His tail kinda looks like a veil, not a crown... but uh... maybe I'm wrong?


Hi! So I assume this post was for me since I posted a pic of my betta a few posts above 

Well, my betta was sold to me as a crowntail, but I agree that he doesn't look like a full crowntail. Therefore, I actually think he may be a crowntail with VT variation or a VT/Crown cross due to his long, full finnage that has established crowntail fringe on the tips. Not quite a combtail (every combtail I've seen looks distinctly different) but after observing him more I think he may have some of both in his genes. Overall though, I love him no matter what he may be :-D


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Smaug is very friendly, but he isn't exactly the sharpest tack in the box, if you take my meaning. He's also kind of a big fraidycat.
Sapphire, on the other hand, is just mean. She flares at everyone except me, and will actually jump out of the water to bite you if you stick your finger right above her. She is freakishly smart and is always trying to figure out how to kill you. She's basically a Jurassic Park velociraptor with fins.
Pi is very chill. He likes to just sit and hang out. He never flares and spends a lot of time lounging around in his leaf hammock. You can do anything to him, and he won't really care.
On contrast, Patriot is highly energetic and possibly a little bit insane. He thinks bubbles are food, and will even try to make bubblenests out of pellets. Seriously. But he is always up for playtime, and just loves attention.
Finally, Tiger Lily is very, very sweet. If you talk to her, she will look right at you and listen to every word. She loves to play, even more so than Patriot. And she is, of course, very affectionate. (Which may be why Sapphire seems to hate her so much.)


----------



## Sandy1A76608 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello! I just got my betta about 2 weeks ago, but he's not afraid to show his personality . Chandra is a brave and curious one. He's already getting used to his feeding place and is always waiting for me there like "where's my food? >:?" He likes to explore around his tank and is always staring at me for some reason, every time I catch him doing it he's just like "nope, pretend I was just doing my normal stuff." He likes me paying attention to him and always show off his fins and swim just were my face is. I love Chandra so much and hope we will stay together for a long time.


----------



## sylvia cristiana (Jan 13, 2015)

The first of them 'Mami' is quite friendly,
he won't eat anything if I won't lead him there with my finger and if we won't play a little bit

and our four new female friends are really really energetic


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I would describe them all as funny,sweet & frisky. :-D


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

My Rubbie is a sweet little vt guy. He is a little crazy about his bubble nests (usually makes two on opposite ends of his tank) and does his best to guard both of them at the same time. But when I come home (his tank is in my living room) he will see me and do his "happy dance" and wiggle his whole body in the front of his tank. It's like coming home to a very happy puppy. And he is a pig when it comes to food. He loves it when I talk to him and tell him he is a handsome little guy. And I say that here knowing that nobody will call me a crazy lady for baby talking to my fish.&#55357;&#56842; I've only had him for a little over a month and fell in love with him immediately. And he and I would love to thank everyone on this site for all the info they have shared because I was completely mislead by petsmart. (The dark day he was stuck in a .5 gallon bowl) He loves to weave his way around his plants and filter in his tank. I've only seen him flare one time since I've had him. And that was because I woke him up to snap a pic of him with the flash on by accident. GET THAT CAMERA OUT OF MY FACE WOMAN!!!! But the best way to describe him is to compare him to a puppy. I hope to have as long as possible with my little friend.


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

My betta (doesn't have a name yet!) has a pretty careless attitude.  He is always doing his own thing and doesn't take too much notice of me or anyone at all. He is pretty tough and brave; he has never really shown fear and is the complete opposite of shy. He has never tried to hide or anything.
If you try to get his attention, such as by having your finger on the glass, he will just give you a 'look' as if he thinks you're some weirdo, then continue doing whatever he does.  He takes no notice of all the new things I buy him; in other words, he is very unappreciative! But I'm sure that under that stoic, tough-guy image he's got going, he's very happy with his home and loves me as much as I love him (or maybe I'm just delusional haha).


----------



## Brittyboo (Feb 14, 2015)

Buddy - He's a pretty laid back guy, happy to just chill most of the time, but he'll flare if he's hungry haha he's also really responsive to people entering the room, will come out from where he is to say hi 

Kohl - This guy does not stop! He's so playful and energetic! I feel a bit bad because he's only in a temporary tank, but once his new one gets here it'll be set up with his playfulness in mind

Frank Finatra - I've had Frankie for less than 24hrs, but he has such a big personality! Very happy all the time, not scared of anything and he's always trying to play with the others he can see through the divider, also loves to come over whenever I go anywhere near the tank


----------



## Magickarp05 (Nov 26, 2014)

Alpha is very sweet, outgoing, and just not all aggressive. He loves attention and playing games like Follow the Finger. 
Lector is extremely shy and aggressive. He won't eat his food if I'm in the room with him, and he hides whenever someone gets too near his tank, but he loves to explore his tank. He flares at my husband a lot, too, so I guess that makes him territorial. We think that someone might have freaked him -- a small child, probably -- by tapping or playing roughly with his cup back at the petstore. It's, honestly, almost like he has PTSD.


----------



## ZeroChan (Feb 1, 2015)

Pork Chop is playful and enjoys the attention of visitors. He jumps at the sight of bloodworms and will follow your finger. He's also pretty chilled and checks himself out in front of the mirror without flaring. I've only ever seen him flare once since receiving him a month ago. Not sure if this is normal.


----------



## betta fan21 (Jun 25, 2012)

Norbert is such an attention hog-fish! I have shrimp in his tank, and i first noticed his personality when I'd look for them and he'd swim in front of me and ask for attention. He is the least shy fish EVER. I even taught him i was feeding him by going up to the usual spot and tapping on the glass. He never hides, and doesn't avoid my (clean) hands when i straighten out his fake plants. He adores being talked to, and always watches what goes on in my house. He only flares at my brother, and loves my boyfriend. He doesn't have interest in mirrors (possibly due to the tank being round, so he can't exactly see it very well). I get weird looks when i talk to him (which i do everyday, several times a day (I'm lonely)) 

I love Norby...


----------



## violettec (Jan 3, 2015)

Oliver is outgoing and flares at anything new; he knows when his mirror comes out of the drawer and starts to flare before it even comes near him. He makes a lot bubble nests and starts new ones immediately after I do a water change; he never seems stressed out about anything. He also likes to watch everything that goes on near his tank. His favorite place to sleep is on his giant Marimo ball. He's also weird in that he doesn't like to swim around in the densely planted parts of his tank... he would rather zoom around the open water. He also does this weird crazy wiggle dance when it's time to eat and he'll jump for his food. He's also a pig and would eat until he was huge if I let him. He also has a funny grump face.


----------



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

YOU ALL HAVE BEAUTIFUL FISH OMG

ehem..

Coal is black doubletail halfmoon betta. He's pretty small so I'm imagining he's young. He loves to zip around my tank! I can't get a single good picture of him since this little one has to always be on the move! It sucks since he's so pretty. HE looks like someone painted him with water colors. His tail is black, yet see through. And on the edges of his tail fin, there's blue. I bought a floating betta log, this bugger doesn't even use it. 

Whenever I spend time with him, he'll always stop to stare at me as he's swimming. He'll stay there, I noticed, until I look up to acknowledge him.

He's also very docile. He doesn't peck at my shrimp. He watches them, but doesn't bother them. He also swims with my pepper cory cats. At least he tries, they tend to run away. 

He's curious. He's always looking around to see what everyone is doing.

He seems like he'll get along with schooling fish since he's so docile, but I don't even want to risk it.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I think Mochi is the most shy betta I've ever had. Feeding is the only time he won't swim away and hide when I get close to the tank. I have to keep his tank heavily planted (literally so you can't see from one side to the other) otherwise he gets stressed and extra skittish. He's a funny fellow


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Aristoto: (RIP)
Lived with otos and acted like one, even eating veggies with them (proof here-set to fast speed)! He seemed to not care too much if I was giving him attention or not, and would spend more of his day exploring every inch, every nook, cranny, crevice, and gap between plants of the planted tank.

Xerxes:
Very hyper plakat zips around his tank a lot, likes to flare to me now but refuses to or just refuses to hold still in general when I try to take photos. Total food hog, will try to beg for more, usually lunges out of the water to grab food and will attack my finger if I take too long getting a stuck pellet off of it... You know the "trick" you can teach your betta to follow your finger? He'll just lead my finger up to his feeding spot and look up anxiously for more food. When he had otos in his tank he'd flare at them when lights were off, he will sometimes flare at the snails in the tank (pond and MTS) or peck at them.


Magnus:
.. Where to start.. once he noticed he shared the tank with another betta male (spotted him through the mesh) he decided to find the one itty bitty gap in the divider in his tank against the lid that as 2" above the water level to get through and pick a fight with Alastor.. which he lost (fortunately found them quickly and moved him to a separate tank). He had been very flar-y the first few days before that incident but after seemed to pout as he went through a few month fin healing quarantine.. and then shredded his fins just before they were healed >.< He now has permanent wrecked fins but does a cute but wiggle swim over to greet me and was the first (and still most tolerant)of the bettas to tolerate petting. He'll be feisty and nip a finger if only 1 is in the tank but won't if 2 or more submerge. He still won't full flare but sometimes puffs out his gills at me. He loves attention, eating floating plants 9which have given him a permanent big belly), and wedging down in between the plants of his tank.

Alastor:
Most timid of my boys but apparently a good fighter from his scuff with Magnus as he had virtually no damage. I've never seen him flare with his beard and only seen semi flares (puffed out gills) a few times. He use to back up or swim away when a hand, finger, or face came close to his tank (granted its curved glass to everything was probably distorted and huge). He's fairly tolerant of tank mates (had a nerite snail I don't he he even realized was in the tank, and now has cherry shrimp which he leave alone unless the shrimp do their sudden rapid escape swim, then he'll chase them but that's it.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Update: Sadly, Bubbles has passed SIP sassy girl.
But I now own Caroline. Here is her personality:
Caroline is the sweetest little girl. She loves attention and her princess castle, because of that she has earned her nickname: princess. Here is the picture:


----------



## bettagurl777 (Mar 19, 2015)

My betta is a blue VT male named Blue. He's a little shy, and he's playful. He's not very aggressive, but lately I've caught him flaring at his reflection!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Indigo is a hyperactive little scale ball that gets excited really easy. He always dances when I come near and when he was in his old one gallon sometimes I could feel him _pushing_ against the walls (note they were made of plastic). He seems to be quick to eat anything that floats and stays still long enough. He's really friendly and I haven't seen him flare too much (mostly due to the fact that he swims over whenever I catch him flaring). The only thing the dude's scared of is my finger :I

Neptune, on the other hand, is shy. Like oh-my-dear-lord-there-is-a-small-tremor-on-the-table-I-must-hide-to-save-my-life shy. He gets spooked really easy and is legit scared of EVERYTHING. I kinda think he'll become more outgoing and enthusiastic once he gets into his 10 gallon (he's currently in acclimation) but I dunno. Maybe not.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Poseidon, my HM plakat male, is probably the sweetest betta I've ever met. He flares and acts all tough, but deep down, he's so gentle! He lives with a school of neon tetras and he absolutely adores them. He gets depressed if he's not with them! He breaks up their fights and schools with them. It's so cute.

Amphitrite, my CT girl, is a beast. She's cute and looks sweet with her blue eyes and her black "lipstick" but don't let that fool you, she's mean. She can't have friends and she mauls her food pellets! But she loves people. I keep her tank beside my bed so I can watch her swim while I lay in bed, and she gets so excited to see me and wiggles all over.


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Marvelfan8 said:


> Hi! So I'm new here, but I figured I'd post my new betta's personality
> 
> My betta's name is Jarvis, and even though I just got him yesterday, he has been showing his personality ever since I saw him in the store! He is a very curious little betta that enjoys looking at the environment surrounding his tank almost as much as he enjoys exploring his new home! He's constantly looking at me or one of my family members when we go by his tank. His personality is what persuaded me to buy him, and I sure am glad I did! He constantly makes me laugh at his crazy antics :lol:


He's so pretty!  And nice name, too. My dad grew up with the comics, so I've always been a major Avengers girl. Maybe I'll name my next fish something Avengers, haha :-D You should make a journal so you can remember the precious first memories with your betta boy. By the way, it's VERY smart of you to have immediately made an account here. Us betta forumers must save at LEAST 12 betta's lives a day! Congrats on your new betta


----------



## SeleneTheSeawolf (Mar 2, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Aristoto: (RIP)
> Lived with otos and acted like one, even eating veggies with them (proof here-set to fast speed)! He seemed to not care too much if I was giving him attention or not, and would spend more of his day exploring every inch, every nook, cranny, crevice, and gap between plants of the planted tank.


Out of curiosity what is he eating?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

SeleneTheSeawolf said:


> Out of curiosity what is he eating?


In that photo shoot-zuchinii (green squash) but I also fed the otos cucumber slices which he'd nibble on too. I think he even tried lettuce ones.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

My King Plakat, Odin, while young, is quite the character... or as I call him, a 'goof'. He doesn't flare, but he is a killer. I recently posted about a green pen on my desk he despises. I put it over his tank once and he jumped up and bit it lol.

That being said he definitely has a heart of gold, he sits on my desk where I spend my free time right next to me, always comes up to say hello, and then when I relax on the PC, so does he:

(he likes to watch me... and lay on his leaf sideways as hes a bit too big to sprawl out on it)









He's definitely not a morning fish! If you turn his light on too early he slinks around like an eel on the bottom and once he figures out whats going on he groggily will come up and wiggle to say hello. He loves to explore his tank over and over, but, if he senses you watching him he'll dash up to the front and say hello. Recently (to my annoyance) he has taken it upon himself to push his leaves over behind Squidward's house so they look lopsided instead of plumed out behind it. (I haven't give up yet!)

He has a brown/blue color in full lighting, however, in low lighting he actually lights up a bit showing only his neon fins:

(I had to cheat and use flash, in the dark or low light, you'll only see his blue green streaks on his fins which looks pretty cool)


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Odin's quite the character!

Now that Mr. Fish has gotten over his fin-biting, he flares at me! I was so surprised since he flees from mirrors. The first time he did it, I entered the room and he charged the side flaring!

Mrs. Fish has breeding stripes almost all of the time. After feeding her frozen bloodworms, she flared at me all day. I wasn't sure if she was defending her territory or giving me a "come hither."


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Sadist said:


> I wasn't sure if she was defending her territory or giving me a "come hither."


Lol!! I think this applies to women in general.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Arausio, my first boy, is a people fish! He will always dash to the closest point of his tank to the person, when someone comes over to look at him. It's really funny when he does it, cause he puts on these tiny bursts of speed, so he goes zip - zip - zip! XD He likes to pose for photos (will hang in the water in front of me like a good little boy) which can be frustrating when I want to take a video of him being active. Like yesterday, I was trying to get a video of him "riding" his sponge filter current. I finally managed to get one, but it took me sitting in front of his tank for about 20 minutes for it to happen! I'd tried going over to his tank when he was doing it, but he'd swim over to see me. I even crawled over on my belly, but he still saw me and swam over before I even sat up. He's a turkey! He's inquisitive and curious and loves exploring new things in his tank. And he refuses to flare at his betta mirror. He will swim in the opposite direction of it when I put it in with him. *Sighs* He flared at it the first few times I put it in, but then he nosed all over it and seemed to realize it wasn't really a fish. Then he got very confused. And now he runs away from it. 
Arausio:









Edgar is a real spitfire! He spends most of his time glass surfing his tank. >.< I believe he's blowing his fins because of it. I'm planning on buying some plants to break it up so that he can't do that. Unfortunately our Petco sucks in the plant department, so I'll probably order them online. Edgar loves to flare at his mirror. He will also follow your finger if you draw it along the glass (whereas Arausio literally backs away from it). And this morning, I wasn't fast enough feeding him, so he jumped out of the water towards my fingers. He's also bit at my husband's finger through the glass when he put it to the side. XD He's still fairly new, and just recovered from velvet, so I'm 99% sure that he's still going to turn a darker color than in this picture. This is the best picture I have of him, because unlike Arausio, he is absolutely never ever still for more than 3 seconds. Ever. It makes taking pictures of him very difficult.
Edgar:


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I can tell you that my little red/blue VT boy, Riot, lives up to his name. I've had him a little over a week and he literally flares at the drop of a pin! He'll flare at his food, at my hand, at my cat, a potato, and not to mention anything that has to do with his neighbours. I try to sneak up on him and he will turn around and give me the biggest attitude ever as if to say "I knew you were there, no fooling me, B****! *flare*" I've caught him flaring just for the sake of flaring. He's a young betta, so he's not as slow as my other fishies and likes to just show off every opportunity he gets. He's hilarious and always makes me laugh.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

fleetfish said:


> I can tell you that my little red/blue VT boy, Riot, lives up to his name. I've had him a little over a week and he literally flares at the drop of a pin! He'll flare at his food, at my hand, at my cat, a potato, and not to mention anything that has to do with his neighbours. I try to sneak up on him and he will turn around and give me the biggest attitude ever as if to say "I knew you were there, no fooling me, B****! *flare*" I've caught him flaring just for the sake of flaring. He's a young betta, so he's not as slow as my other fishies and likes to just show off every opportunity he gets. He's hilarious and always makes me laugh.


 
Dx my old betta would flare, Odin just does a snake like dance before jump attacking a pen... or my finger lol


----------



## bekbekbek (Apr 30, 2015)

This is Karlito! Doubletail Halfmoon show champion. He is very sassy and likes to bite any fingers in his tank. He also chases the siphoning pipe when he is getting fresh water. Then he is happy because he thinks he's won and kept his tank safe! *Enguarde*


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I got 2 new boys still figuring out all about them (and trying to name one of them). Will post on them probably within a month.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Let's see!! I have 3 boys. One I just got less than 48 hours ago, So I have no idea what his personality is yet, since it really hasn't had time to come out of his shell and all the shock of moving from a tiny ammonia filled cup to a big ol' aquarium. His name is Pandora. (So named, since I recently acquired a major haul of aquariums and supplies that my BF bought me off craigslist, and I got so excited at all my possibilities that I told him buying me all the stuff was like opening Pandora's box.....)

Then I have my first Betta, Finn. Finn is all over the place in his personality. He doesn't ever stay all that still when I'm by his tank, and he loves to explore but he's hardly ever overactive. He just likes to move around slowly. He's also incredibly smart and VERY aggressive. He's killed 4 shrimp, took him less than 48 hours. And he killed his floating mirror. Killed it. Broke the mirror right off the floaty ball part. He's also very loving when it comes to me, he loves visiting me at the front of his tank, which he doesn't do for most other people, tho he has flared a little at my BF (heehee). He played fetch with me for a long time but he doesn't seem to want to do that anymore. Oh, well.

Then there is McKinley. He's my ACTIVE fish. He hides away when he's sleeping so well that I can't even see him or find him... then all of a sudden BOOM! There he is. Once you see him, he never ever stops moving. I'll be sitting on the couch across the house and look over and he'll be darting all over his tank, playing in the plants and moss, chasing the shrimp or being chased BY them. But he's kept his alive for nearly a month now, so there is no aggression between them, they just have fun together! He's a sweet little boy and has learned what feeding time is and what to do. 

I have a feeling Pandora will wind up being like McKinley, he already hides just as well as McKinley does!!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

bekbekbek said:


> This is Karlito! Doubletail Halfmoon show champion. He is very sassy and likes to bite any fingers in his tank. He also chases the siphoning pipe when he is getting fresh water. Then he is happy because he thinks he's won and kept his tank safe! *Enguarde*


WOW! He is stunning! So is his setup, no wonder he 'patrols' it. :lol:


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Phil flared at his new moss ball. He rarely flares so it was rather amusing. 

DangerousAngel, that is a gorgeous set up.


----------



## bekbekbek (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks guys! Actually have some more plants on order to fill up the back a bit more too. Karlito will get his feisty patrolling on when I try and plant those too, but sometimes he'll just sit and supervise my hand (closely) if he's had some food before 

It's a fluval edge tank if anyone is interested to know!


----------



## Mineisbettathanyours (May 21, 2015)

*My own fish*

Tsubaki is my annoying little girl, she won't stand still for two seconds so i can take a picture because she would chase away the swordtails she's living with, she's a little brat, she's the red looking crowntail. Rio is my gentlemen, i swear he loves posing, he's just a mellow interesting guy all around, he's always swimming to me to say hi and poses when i'm taking pictures unlike my female. And my other male is Skai, he is my little explorer, he's always doing something looking at his gravel or the plants inside, he doesn't stay still for a second either... I have 3 other females, one is still a baby and the other two are sick. The baby is Haru, she's pretty chill and just does what she want most of the time. And from my sick ones is Aoi and Zero, Aoi is the most chilled female I've ever seen, she gets inside my hand when i put it in the tank, and zero is my little fighter, she wants to fight everything and anything lol. I love my litle weirdos. I just recently got Skai and Zero but they've shown a lot of personality.


----------



## wanderer7 (Sep 5, 2014)

My first betta, Wodensfang, was a very special fish. I've never seen a fish react so much to goings-on outside his tank. He would watch the room, greet me when I came home (he could see the front door of my studio apartment from where his tank was, and would swim to the front of the glass and wave his pectoral fins at me excitedly when I got back at the end of the day), and even react to music (probably the beat from the surround sound speaker sitting next to his tank caused vibrations in the glass or something, but he seemed to enjoy it). Sadly I lost him to cancer early this year - he had at least four tumors by the end, but never seemed to notice them - but through it all he always stayed happy and outgoing.

Currently I have two bettas sharing a divided tank. Guinevere, my female crowntail, is a zippy little girl, constantly on the move. She's absolutely fearless, and seems to have been a model in a past life. She flares and shows off constantly. She also seems to either have terrible eyesight or just get really uncoordinated when she's excited, judging by how often she lunges at her food - often so violently that she comes halfway out of the water in the process - and misses it completely.

Stormcloak, her neighbor, is her polar opposite. He doesn't move unless he absolutely has to, preferring to lie around on leaves or other decor. He's less timid than when I brought him home, but where Guinevere is so curious that she actively tries to swim into the gravel vacuum, Stormcloak still (after six months) runs and hides from my hand if I put it in to adjust a plant.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Hopefully I haven't posted in here before. If I have It's been a few Bettas since. :-D
Dangerous: He is super sweet and tolerant, loves being around other Bettas (separate tanks of course) and only flares when he wants. Not at anyone. He also LOVES to greet me when I come into my room. I say 'Baby!' or 'Dangerous!' and he'll come swimming and meet me right at the edge of the tank! He's my baby.
Angel: He is very busy and hard to get to know. He's my little butt, sometimes very hard to feed. But will tolerate water changes. He is quite aggressive, and a BIG fin nipper. He's hard to bond with so I let him do his own thing, and he seems happy. He'll flare at ANYTHING, other Bettas, random food items, even the phone camera once! I love him anyways.
Chili: Is fiesty, but very calm since getting him. He's one of my moms favorites (after Dangerous) He's very wiggly, jumps for food, and loved to follow my finger when I put it in the top. He's like Angel when it comes to flaring. Sometimes he'll flare just to flare, just like Dangerous. My wiggly Chili!
Oscar: He's my more skittish boy, but is becoming less shy now that he has more plants. He's a GREAT eater and won't flare unless it's another Betta. Doesn't care for water changes, he gets all stress striped, so I try to make it snappy. Such a sweetheart!
Eclipse: I'm still getting to know him, I haven't really had time to sit with him and get to know his personality because of all the tank changes, water changes, ad strange illnesses. He seems very mellow and loving, kind of like Dangerous. He's a BIG glass surfer, and a bit of a nipper. I'm trying to see if he'll stop. He's also super young but not as active. Love him!! <3


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mr. Fish is no longer a mellow guy who likes to play with me. He's now super aggressive and territorial. If he's working on his bubble nest, he'll actually charge out at me flaring. He used to never flare. He also flares at his food before he eats it. I think he killed all of his shrimp, either from stressing them out or attacking while they were molting. He does love his live plants and patrols them when he's not building nests or resting. His fin biting seems to have stopped again.


----------



## marmalade24601 (Sep 10, 2014)

lovley bettas! i definitely think bettas have personalitys they are such sassy funny things 

sheldon- he is pretty shy tbh but always comes up for food!!!
jupiter- is my old man he has started to slow down and is pretty lazy but still gets exited when i turn his tank lights on in the morning!!
elma- agressive haha he is super agressive and flares at everything 
charlie- suuuper curious he loves exploring his 30gal flaring at everything 
toothbrush- like his name is super quirky haha he only eats from certain spots and only eats at a certain time too!!
Dumbo- like his nae suggests isn't the smartest fish ever he is super active and friendly and loves people and other fish
casino- haha he is sooo friendly its amazing he says hi to everyone who comes near the tank


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

How did I not post on Aristocoles yet?

Newer boys

Aristocoles:
Bought him while he was still pretty young and fins were short enough I thought he might have been an elephant ear female. But he's a boy and I got to watch his fins grow ad him learn how to flare. Turned out he was a glass surfer so my husband and I made anti reflection inserts for the tank which have worked perfectly (ask if you'd like a link to the DIY how-to post for it). Now he's a flare happy [censor] who doesn't tolerate tank mates, I've tied ghost shrimp and amano shrimp with him-they were killed (water parameters were fine and I busted him guarding a shrimp corpse). I also believe he eats snails as I tossed din pond snails to clean diatoms that vanished and most recently some large ramshorns snails.. that I now never see.. escargot anyone? He's an adorable attention hog though who will wiggle all over trying to get my attention then freeze when I look at him.. or sometimes he'll pout at the bottom of his tank because "I'm ignoring him" then get all wiggle happy when he notices me looking at him. He is also my only betta who lives to rest on the thermometer (between it and the glass "sitting" on top of the suction cup.

Unnamed Veiltail:
Still trying to work out a name for this boy. Watched him deteriorate over 2 weeks, saved him as he had bloat but tried so hard to swim to my fingers/eye level when I held his cup. 24 hours in a heated tank with prime for ammonia binding and he was perfect again. Have to say he's the most flare happy betta I've kept, not much of a glass surfer but he's also the ONLY betta who will flare at me while I'm feeding (others may flare but never when food is involved). He'll flare at anything, finger by the glass or in the water, me/my husband just passing by the tank, and pretty much every time I hold up to him. Recently moved him into his permanent tank, had a few days without flaring but he's back to flaring at fingers.. not when I feed yet though.


Dijon (Sir Dijion Shredusky IV):
Newest addition, quick impulse because my very first betta was a failed attempted to save a mustard ruble tail plakat (he was too far gone already from ammonia poisoning from the store cup death traps)... so seeing a mustard double tail (non plakat) again I had to grab him! Initially he refused pellets or would suck them in then spit them out and repeat that over and over making a fine powder of pellet mush/dust in his tank.. so for the first week he only really ate 1 in 4 meals (every other day first meal is a meat). I fasted him several days then he finally started eating pellets normally. Besides that he did fine for a few weeks then decided to completely demolish his fins >.< Not gotten a complete flare from him yet, but he's tried a few times-just no beard action.




Older boys:


Aqua Aurora said:


> Aristoto: (RIP)
> Lived with otos and acted like one, even eating veggies with them (proof here-set to fast speed)! He seemed to not care too much if I was giving him attention or not, and would spend more of his day exploring every inch, every nook, cranny, crevice, and gap between plants of the planted tank.
> 
> Xerxes:
> ...


----------



## bekbekbek (Apr 30, 2015)

bekbekbek said:


> This is Karlito! Doubletail Halfmoon show champion. He is very sassy and likes to bite any fingers in his tank. He also chases the siphoning pipe when he is getting fresh water. Then he is happy because he thinks he's won and kept his tank safe! *Enguarde*


****************************

Karlito got a plant upgrade! More large leaf anubias for him to lounge on/hide in/guard. Haha! :lol:


----------



## Mitu (Jul 10, 2015)

My super delta is called Dog, because he basically acts like a dog, wags his tail when he sees me, follows anything that interests him, chases lasers and eats like a pig, he comes and stays in the part of the tank where I am the nearest, his body language and gestures remind me of a playful dog. Wish I had pictures of him flaring, here is a video of when I got him, I have more decorations and filters set up now
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U61Gf3gurps


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mr. Fish has gone from playful and timid to super rageful and flare/kill everything over the past few months. He killed all his shrimp and even a nerite snail. He still hardly ever puts his beard out when he flares, but he flares even at food sometimes. He doesn't flare at me at the glass too much, but he has done that before. The time he did it, he was so angry he put his beard out. He has a lovely celophane beard! I wish I had a camera out when he did that. For the longest time, I thought he was deformed and didn't have a beard at all. Unfortunately, all this aggression has led to nasty fin biting. His dorsal and anal are doing better, but he seems to still bite his caudal. He almost looks like a double tail from the way he's bitten it.

Mrs. Fish is still her timid self when it comes to fingers and faces at the tank wall. Anything above or in the water is fair game. I tried shrimp in her tank, but she killed them during the 20 minute blackout when I first put them in the tank with her. 

They'll both still eat from my fingers when I do frozen food. They seem to associate fingers with food so much that they nip and bite during water changes, too when they're not hiding from the vacuum.


----------

